# Attention all ralliers



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Could everybody that has added there name to any of our rallies be they ordinary rallies show rallies or meets please go to the following link and tick the box to op in to join the New Motorhomefacts Rally Group.

Optin to rally group

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

This should be a sticky to keep it at the top of top 10 Jacque
I have ticked the box anyway


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ta Mavis just waiting for a mod to sticky it you just can't get the staff nowdays :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi jacquie 
i have ticked the box, can you do the same for brandy i 've lost the pass word, if not i will get a new password 
chapter


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Done


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Dun :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Done

Joe & Denise


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi 

Me three


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

All done!
  

Keith


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've done it too, cos I've actually booked to go on a rally  


Chris


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

dun it


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

All done, Jacquie

Barrie


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So who is on the committee?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Done and dusted Jacquie!!!

Carl & Flo


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

ok its done. not booked on to any as yet and never been to any so it would be good to try it .


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

And us


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Done!

But if the Certificate is issued by Natural England, what about rallies held in Wales, Scotland or Northern Ireland :? :? :?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Me to


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Done,

Steve


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Done it


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Done.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Me done to


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

RobMD said:


> Done!
> 
> But if the Certificate is issued by Natural England, what about rallies held in Wales, Scotland or Northern Ireland :? :? :?


Hi Rob

They, the certificates for the other countries that is, are as they say in "the pipeline"...

Mike


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> But if the Certificate is issued by Natural England, what about rallies held in Wales, Scotland or Northern Ireland


The new process is you receive separate exemption certificates for each area, the Welsh one arrived this morning, still waiting on the others


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

chapter said:


> hi jacquie
> i have ticked the box, can you do the same for brandy i 've lost the pass word, if not i will get a new password
> chapter


Sorry Steve I can not tick the box for brandy he will have to do it himself

Jacquie


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Done


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Done here also.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Done

regards

chris


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*rallies*

done lin.


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

all done , 

Chris


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yup, duly ticked and clicked!! Looking forward to our first rally at Stanford Hall (Firework Championships) at the beginning of August.   

Regards

Chris


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*MHF FLAG HELP NEEDED*

dont know if this is the part to be in but I dont know how to start , What i need to know is ,, Is it possible to purchase a MHF flag to fly from my pole at the rear of my motorhome, would be very usefull when on foreign sites to welcome fellow members & encourage new members maybe johnny foreigner???


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*MHF Rally Group*

Hi Jacquie,

We ticked the box too!

Thanks very much

Andrea & Bob


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: MHF FLAG HELP NEEDED*



lucy2 said:


> dont know if this is the part to be in but I dont know how to start , What i need to know is ,, Is it possible to purchase a MHF flag to fly from my pole at the rear of my motorhome, would be very usefull when on foreign sites to welcome fellow members & encourage new members maybe johnny foreigner???


Good idea, at least if we were on other sites mhf members could see we were members and we could all go down the pub :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: MHF FLAG HELP NEEDED*



bonnieboo said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > dont know if this is the part to be in but I dont know how to start , What i need to know is ,, Is it possible to purchase a MHF flag to fly from my pole at the rear of my motorhome, would be very usefull when on foreign sites to welcome fellow members & encourage new members maybe johnny foreigner???
> ...


Hi
I have asked (Nuke ) dave and he has no pennants or flags left. 
scottie


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Scottie,

Thanks for the PM and I have ticked the relevant box as requested.  

I look forward to meeting you and everyone at the Pickering Show.

All the best.  

Sue & Gilb


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Pennants*

Nuke will not buy them as the do not sell(apparently)!! I have asked a number of times. Even Motor Home fun there own!

Alan


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*MHF FLAG*

I need a flag to fly at Le Mans next week , please help!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: MHF FLAG*



lucy2 said:


> I need a flag to fly at Le Mans next week , please help!!!


This is not the place Chris for asking about pennants :roll: we do not have any for sale at the moment sorry. I will have another go at Nuke to see if we can get some ordered but they don't come cheap i'm affraid :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Harp07 (Jul 16, 2007)

hi jacquie,
Have ticked the box.


Thanks Jim & Maria


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Can buy in more pennants if there is enough demand, the problem we had last time was to buy quality pennants (that don't run in the rain / fade etc like other forums found  ) costs money and when doing small print runs it also costs more than usual.

I think the last time i checked a small run (<50 pennants) was working out at around £10-12 cost price, then postage on top.

I bought 50 last time and it took me around 3 years to sell them lol 

I will create a separate thread with a poll attached to see how much interest there would be at these figures so go vote on it later today


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-66723-0-days0-orderasc-.html is the thread for voting on pennants


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Have done both, ticked for MHF pennant and Rally membership-all on a Monday morning- WOW!


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Done it!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If any of you that are on a rally or meets list and you have not been and ticked the box could you please do so. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## Skusy (Apr 22, 2009)

*Cant see any box*

\Cany see any box from the link ?

Can you do it for me


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

When I go to the link I just get an empty blue screen, am I being a bit thick and missing something?

Ian.

Or can someone click for me


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Just a blue screen for me also, i am booked for the Global. Can someone do the necessary or am i doing something wrong? Cheers Chasper.


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Done!

Glad this one came up today as I hadn't seen it before! I'm not the most observant person in the world, have to admit :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I think this is automatic now when you add yourself to a rally or meet you also have to click to join the rally group. The original link was for last year before is was made automatic.

All as clear as mud I know :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Jackie,I have clicked on the link ,but I get a blank page.Am I doing something wrong?
Backaxle.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

backaxle said:


> Hi Jackie,I have clicked on the link ,but I get a blank page.Am I doing something wrong?
> Backaxle.


Ditto with me too. But maybe this is anb ols forum thread that has come alive again :?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear me boys :roll: this is an old thread and not now applicable as when you add yourself to a rally or meet now you are automatically added to the rally group.

Both of you are now members of the rally group  


Think its time a mod closed this thread :roll: 

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

This is a revived old thread like you say.

As the system is automatic now, it doesn't apply anymore and obviously doesn't work, so I will close the thread to stop anymore confusion.


----------

